# pulled a tackle box full of fishing lures from lake



## RCO (Jul 30, 2017)

found this the other day , was swimming at a dock on lake joseph , a lake I don't swim in often as its virtually all private and one of the most exclusive and affluent lakes in this area . 

swam around this dock and did find a couple bottles but just 50's era coca cola . 

then I saw this small box which sort of looked like a tool box in about 10 feet of water so I pulled it out and put it on dock . after I looked thru it and was a small tackle box and had started to rust badly even though it appears to have only been in there since early 2016 , which makes sense as I didn't go swimming there last summer 

but its full of various fishing lures and such , some can likely be cleaned and repaired if I put the effort into it


----------



## RCO (Jul 30, 2017)

these were the coca cola bottles , I found nothing too exciting all 50's or 60 's era


----------

